# Power Driver Bonus



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Hey Guys,

In Los Angeles, anyone know how 10% commission figured? Basically, after completing 30 hours online, including 10 hours in peak times, will 10% apply only to rides completed *after* finishing 30 hours, or will the commission discount apply to all rides completed to meet that 30 hour requirement (and all rides done after)?

Thanks


----------



## heyscotttt (Sep 30, 2015)

It's 10% back for the total you had taken out for their commission. You'll make 90% that week and they will only make 10%.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

heyscotttt said:


> It's 10% back for the total you had taken out for their commission. You'll make 90% that week and they will only make 10%.


Thanks, Scott.

How's Lyft in Mass?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It's based on a week, beginning 5am Monday and ending 4:59 the following Monday. I always go for the 20% bonus - hardest part is getting those weekend peak hours in - I sleep after dinner and get up at midnight on Friday - work the bar(f) crowd and I get my ten hours in by Saturday noon.

After that, it's just a matter of rounding out the 50 hours - most of them on Sunday afternoon/evening when the system is not pinging and I can hang out at home while the clock runs.

Sunday, for me, is notoriously slow after the walk of shame riders are done pinging.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

atomix said:


> Thanks, Scott.
> 
> How's Lyft in Mass?


Don't want to speak for Scott, but my experience is excellent. Good money, good promotions, decent riders, and there are a bunch of drivers who meet up a couple times per week to have a meal and share stories/advice and sometimes do some volunteer work for charity.


----------



## heyscotttt (Sep 30, 2015)

Lyft is great in Boston area, I can't tell you last time I've turned on the Uber app... I really enjoy getting 100% of my fares by hitting the power driver bonus. The pax are usually cool only exception are some of the entitled drunk girls in big groups but other than them it's been great using Lyft in Boston.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Don't want to speak for Scott, but my experience is excellent. Good money, good promotions, decent riders, and there are a bunch of drivers who meet up a couple times per week to have a meal and share stories/advice and sometimes do some volunteer work for charity.





heyscotttt said:


> Lyft is great in Boston area, I can't tell you last time I've turned on the Uber app... I really enjoy getting 100% of my fares by hitting the power driver bonus. The pax are usually cool only exception are some of the entitled drunk girls in big groups but other than them it's been great using Lyft in Boston.


Hey fellas,

glad to hear Boston is working out great. Ugh, there's been so much drama in LA recently over those temporary deactivations, strike, oversaturation, and on and on. Lyft looks real good right now. I've only done eight rides so far, over two weeks, to get a feel for it; well, passengers are chill, easy to talk to. Man, they tip. 

Dayuum, that Power Driver Bonus sounds incredible. 100% of fares. Holy sh........


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Between tips and PDB I make at least 30% more than if those fares were Uber. For some reason I seem to average longer trips with Lyft as well, so that is extra income. Though it does ping less often, it isn't a huge difference.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Don't want to speak for Scott, but my experience is excellent. Good money, good promotions, decent riders, and there are a bunch of drivers who meet up a couple times per week to have a meal and share stories/advice and sometimes do some volunteer work for charity.


That's cool Boston Barry.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

atomix said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> In Los Angeles, anyone know how 10% commission figured? Basically, after completing 30 hours online, including 10 hours in peak times, will 10% apply only to rides completed *after* finishing 30 hours, or will the commission discount apply to all rides completed to meet that 30 hour requirement (and all rides done after)?
> 
> Thanks


POST # 1/atomix: Hoping that you'll let
my Off-Topic STATS
Sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiide ! As 1st Poster, In-Thread,
after the Inaugural Approval Ratings List
was Started on 30JUN15, I thought that
you....MIGHT....like to do the same for the
ALL-NEW STATS Version released, in two
halves, over the Weekend.

Being Initial Poster WAS Important then.
Being Initial Poster IS even more signifi-
cant now, because, for Whatever Reason,
I'm getting * crickets * right now.

Congratulations for moving up in the
"Stats" to the Numerical Spot that Mean$
Marriage, Home and Financial Well-Being 
for Senator Kerry $ince he Remarried over
20 Year$ Ago. Big Hint: Condiments Mfd.
in Pennsylvania....

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!
MerryChristmas from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Anybody else's ride counter count a cancel?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Between tips and PDB I make at least 30% more than if those fares were Uber. For some reason I seem to average longer trips with Lyft as well, so that is extra income. Though it does ping less often, it isn't a huge difference.


Yep! Doing Lyft exclusively this week. More $$$ plus tips & longer rides, power bonus. Uber off this week except surge.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Yep! Doing Lyft exclusively this week. More $$$ plus tips & longer rides, power bonus. Uber off this week except surge.


They need to straighten it out. You know once the week is over they will say only completed trips count.

Any company without a phone# shall not be trusted.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have by the 20% tier last 5 weeks. Only time I'd Uber now is where there us no lyft or when Uber surges 1.5 or more.

I if you hit the top tier it's like a constant Uber 1.2 surge plus tips.

Not sure why Lyft doesn't own all the markets with this setup.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It's the same as an Uber 1.5 surge. 

1.5 - 20% = 1.2
Lyft pays PD 20% more than Uber


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't trust the new power bonus rules. If you get close to the rides needed I feel like the app will start skipping you for rides. I have missed power bonus before on a bull$h1t acceptance rating. I've also been screwed on referral bonuses. 

How would anybody know if the app is skipping you? 

Yes, I am paranoid. But I have seen way too many suspicious things while driving for lyft and uber to trust either app.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

LYFT is freaking awesome. I've turned into a full time LYFT driver. I only do uber SELECT as well. But uber X it's been a while only when I see it surging, even then my priority is LYFT. I've been hitting the 20% for the past 2 months now. I hope they don't change this! I'll be pissed!!!! Anyways been having a good time doing LYFT.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok so here is a question. When does the Peak Ride get credit. For example, lets say there was a Peak Hour from 8am - 9am. I get a ping at 7:55am and arrive to pick up pax at 8:05a. Drop off pax at 8:20a. Since i got the ping outside the peak hour does that mean it doesn't count toward that requirement? In SD there are not many peak hours so getting those rides in that requirement is the tuffest of the new PDB ride requirements. 
Does anyone know the part of the transaction that clocks into the peak hours?


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Email lyft.

But it sounds like 755 is outside the peak hr.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Best I can tell, rides are always credited to the time you RECEIVE/ACCEPT a request. I have definitely arrived at/started a trip within a guarantee block that I accepted *before* that block; and the ride did not count toward that block (I tested this by driving slowly to the pickup location; trying to force the pickup to occur in the following guarantee hour, didn't work).

The only thing I'm not sure on is whether the timing is whether the time stamp locks to when the request was SENT to you, or when you actually ACCEPT the request.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> Ok so here is a question. When does the Peak Ride get credit. For example, lets say there was a Peak Hour from 8am - 9am. I get a ping at 7:55am and arrive to pick up pax at 8:05a. Drop off pax at 8:20a. Since i got the ping outside the peak hour does that mean it doesn't count toward that requirement? In SD there are not many peak hours so getting those rides in that requirement is the tuffest of the new PDB ride requirements.
> Does anyone know the part of the transaction that clocks into the peak hours?


I'm pretty sure pick up has to be at the hour 8pm. 7:55 doesn't count just like guarantees. They have to be wishing that hour


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Peak hours get counted for those 20 minutes you were in driving mode. In your example, if you accepted the trip at 7:55 and ended the trip at 8:20, you were in driving mode for 20 minutes.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Ride based bonuses are accounted for based on when you get the request.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

ah thanks everyone. these are good points when trying to cram in those peak hour requests although we are at the mercy of a request ACTUALLY coming in and not the time. kind of sucks for markets like San Diego where Lyft ridership is lacking way behind Gruber.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I saw in my driver dashboard that our pdb will change in Feb. I sure hope the ride requirements are adjusted to a realistic quantity for our area. If I give 35 rides a week that's a lot


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

rickybobby - Lyft will credit you for partial hours. If you turned the app off at 8:20 in your example, you would have 33% of an hour credited.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

DieselkW I only wish I was still under the hours qualifications under the PDB. San Diego was "lucky enough" to be included in the initial rollouts of the new PDB where its number of rides completed of which I have a requirement to complete x number of them during the Peak Hours. Kind of sucks. Wish it was just plain # of rides without the peak # of rides requirement.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> DieselkW I only wish I was still under the hours qualifications under the PDB. San Diego was "lucky enough" to be included in the initial rollouts of the new PDB where its number of rides completed of which I have a requirement to complete x number of them during the Peak Hours. Kind of sucks. Wish it was just plain # of rides without the peak # of rides requirement.


I agree. That peak hour rides is b.s., though it's attainable. I got two rides in during the peak hours @ 5pm-6pm yesterday but I'm not a fan of driving during rush hour traffic. I suppose it's attainable but I'd rather get my rides in during my normal hours instead of when Lyft says I have to drive.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> Ok so here is a question. When does the Peak Ride get credit. For example, lets say there was a Peak Hour from 8am - 9am. I get a ping at 7:55am and arrive to pick up pax at 8:05a. Drop off pax at 8:20a. Since i got the ping outside the peak hour does that mean it doesn't count toward that requirement? In SD there are not many peak hours so getting those rides in that requirement is the tuffest of the new PDB ride requirements.
> Does anyone know the part of the transaction that clocks into the peak hours?


 I picked up a peak ride around 5:50pm(10 min). Nice long ride too from DT to El Cajon, anyway I was credited for the peak ride once the trip ended 25min later.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

ATL2SD really? Ok that is a bit crazy because you get ride # credit when it finishes which can shift things a bit. In other words if you get a peak ride toward the end of the peak and finish outside of that time frame you DONT get credit for that one logically speaking. Ugh! Pain in the ass. I know i'm going to get burnt on this. So much easier with the time only requirement before.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> DieselkW I only wish I was still under the hours qualifications under the PDB. San Diego was "lucky enough" to be included in the initial rollouts of the new PDB where its number of rides completed of which I have a requirement to complete x number of them during the Peak Hours. Kind of sucks. Wish it was just plain # of rides without the peak # of rides requirement.


How many do you need in SD? We need 20 peak rides for 10% back in SF, 30 for 20% back.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

25 total where at least 12 need to be peak. remember though san diego isn't anywhere near the volume and ridership on lyft than SF or even LA for that matter


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> ATL2SD really? Ok that is a bit crazy because you get ride # credit when it finishes which can shift things a bit. In other words if you get a peak ride toward the end of the peak and finish outside of that time frame you DONT get credit for that one logically speaking. Ugh! Pain in the ass. I know i'm going to get burnt on this. So much easier with the time only requirement before.


Yeah, seems to me, the peak ride is counted when the trip begins & not when it ends. Too much traffic during rush to count it when it ends, imo.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Yeah, seems to me, the peak ride is counted when the trip begins & not when it ends. Too much traffic during rush to count it when it ends, imo.


I knew this system was flawed. It just doesn't feel right.

So basically don't log on 15mins before the peak hr.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> 25 total where at least 12 need to be peak. remember though san diego isn't anywhere near the volume and ridership on lyft than SF or even LA for that matter


I'm @ 10 rides for the week so far. I'm part-time though. I can hit 25 over the weekend for the 10% but 45 for 20% is a bit of a stretch without me doing a long 8hr+ shift. I mostly drive nights from 10pm-3am. But now I'm forced to drive off hours I usually don't drive just to hit the bonus.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Tncluber said:


> So basically don't log on 15mins before the peak hr.


 Good question. I logged on @ the beginning of the peak shift & received a ping 15min in. Not really sure, maybe someone who's done this can chime in.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Good question. I logged on @ the beginning of the peak shift & received a ping 15min in. Not really sure, maybe someone who's done this can chime in.


Yeah, the driver that steered the subject this way stated he accepted a ride at 655am and didn't get the peak ride.

So I'm thinking don't log on before peak hrs. But then a ride does add to your total.

My issue is if lyft even has enough ridership to go around for everybody to get all the required rides during peak hrs.

I just don't trust lyft.

They changed the policy because they said they want to prevent fraud. Meanwhile they are the most dishonest company in sf.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

So I'm curious for those driving in the SF and SD markets. Does the app keep a tally of your peak rides? If not, how does Lyft let the driver know of total peak hour rides? If it's through daily summary next day, that is not good enough.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Glad to hear they seem to be adjusting the number of rides needed based lb the market. They are moving to this feb 1st in the Raleigh, NC area. I constantly get the 20% bonus, but my rides are in the 25-35 range. They tend to be lengthy rides. Hopefully they will look at the number of rides each area driver gives in a week and use that as a realistic guide.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

macchiato said:


> So I'm curious for those driving in the SF and SD markets. Does the app keep a tally of your peak rides? If not, how does Lyft let the driver know of total peak hour rides? If it's through daily summary next day, that is not good enough.


Here's mine for the week so far:


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I forgot SD was in this test market for Lyft.... now I get it. 

Pickup at 7:55 with a peak hour starting at 8:00 would NOT be a peak hour ride because of the time of pickup? 
I would think since you have a passenger in the car during a peak hour, then it should count, but if they're treating it like guarantees, here's what I would suggest you do in the future.

Pickup at 7:55. After 8:00, "oops, I seem to have inadvertently by mistake totally without any malice or premeditation ended your ride" "Would you mind pinging me again please?"

I've done it by mistake when I was a nervous newbie on Uber, got mixed up on the colors and swiped "end ride" 5 seconds after pickup. It was cool, she pinged again and we went downtown for our $17 ride. She didn't seem to mind at all.

Same with multiple stops: As soon as I hit the driveway to pick up her friend, end of ride. "Oh, I was confused, you're not getting out here?"

This works for peak and non peak hours - if it's about number of rides, then you can make each ride count twice. Multiple stops means multiple rides.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Good points!


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Multiple stops mean multiple safe rider fees. Not really fair to your pax.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> Multiple stops mean multiple safe rider fees. Not really fair to your pax.


SRF is $1.55
Waiting is 20¢ a minute

So the SRF is the same as waiting for 7 minutes.

Life is not fair. I just want it to be unfair in my favor. And it wasn't my idea to count riders for power driver bonus, I'm just going with the flow.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I see your point.


----------



## SDlyftanduber (Oct 6, 2015)

This new PDB seems pretty easy to attain. It seems that cancellations will count towards your "total rides".


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

SDlyftanduber said:


> This new PDB seems pretty easy to attain. It seems that cancellations will count towards your "total rides".


It's a glitch in the app. Cancels don't count even though temporary they will in the app. It will eventually back them out of your count total.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It's really too bad a pax can take 3 friends into my car, and everyone rides for 24¢ per mile each. Drop me off here, wait... we have to pick up Shirley..., yeah she's on the phone now... her hair isn't dry yet, yes, we'll wait for you, we have an awesome Lyft driver! (screechy "woo" from 4 girls in unison)

Yeah, I'm just "awesome"... until I have to get X# of rides per week. Then I'm "awesome" in a different way - here's the plan:

"It will cost YOU less for me to end your ride and start again - no waiting fee - because I'm "Awesome" I'll turn it off, go offline, then you ping me again when you're ready to roll - OK? It's because I care about you and I'm "Awesome"".

I'm also turning this one ride into 4 rides every chance I get. Every time there's going to be a pickup or drop off of an extra pax, just hit the wheel, "yes this is my last ride today" and end the ride at the driveway. The system will automatically log you off so no chance of a ping while you have pax in the car.

Then turn it back on, you have to give it a half a minute, then have her ping again when you're ready to roll. Danger here is getting another ping, but hey, it's Lyft - what are the chances? 

Also, Sunday afternoon... 89% acceptance rate.... just have your wife ping - accept - then have HER cancel. Repeat until you get over 90% and turn it off for the week.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Looks like the power driver bonus changes will be rolling out network-wide beginning in February. Noticed this on the bottom of the driver dashboard this morning...










The link just takes you to the power driver bonus page with no real information. But there are links to the changes in SLC, SD, and SF up top.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Good sleuthing andaas - I guess I knew it was coming....

This is going to really annoy some passengers. Maybe enough to feedback to Lyft that this is a bone headed way to do this.

I've said all along, the best thing they could do is to change it to a 20% bonus on net, not gross pay. They would still get 4% that way.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Or just lower it to 8%/15%...Most people aren't going to do this 50 hours anyway.

The kicker for me will be the age requirement, if there is one in my market. A 2009 with only 67k miles on it not good enough?

At these rates having a car newer than 2011 as I've seen in those requirements is just suicide. Sure, please let me depreciate my 3-4 year old car and accelerate the purchase of a new car by 5 years. Sounds great!

Unfortunately neither company has figured out how to solve the long-term problem with rideshare - the expense of maintaining a fleet. In 2-3 years rideshare driving will have a very bad reputation once people wise up to the true costs. They won't be able to maintain fleets of drivers. Uber probably thinks robocars will be on the roads before that happens, but I'm not sure that's a good bet...


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> It's really too bad a pax can take 3 friends into my car, and everyone rides for 24¢ per mile each. Drop me off here, wait... we have to pick up Shirley..., yeah she's on the phone now... her hair isn't dry yet, yes, we'll wait for you, we have an awesome Lyft driver! (screechy "woo" from 4 girls in unison)
> 
> Yeah, I'm just "awesome"... until I have to get X# of rides per week. Then I'm "awesome" in a different way - here's the plan:
> 
> ...


In theory, that may sound good but there is fraud prevention built into the app already (from guarantee requirements, etc). I've had riders realize they went to the wrong spot and try to request another trip and it just goes to another driver. I also think there is a feature allowing requests to go to drivers who may have been empty longer as I've had riders try to request me immediately after seeing me drop someone off and it goes to someone 5 minutes away.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> In theory, that may sound good but there is fraud prevention built into the app already (from guarantee requirements, etc). I've had riders realize they went to the wrong spot and try to request another trip and it just goes to another driver. I also think there is a feature allowing requests to go to drivers who may have been empty longer as I've had riders try to request me immediately after seeing me drop someone off and it goes to someone 5 minutes away.


I always ask, in those circumstances, if they're using "free" promo rides. Yes... every time.

So, I come to Boston to visit my friend Barry - I have some $5 rides in my account. Since it costs me nothing, and my friend Barry gets paid to drive, let's hit the road, drive a few miles, end the ride and start another until my account is dry. I would do that for you.

Only once. If you're on a free ride, you can't get the same driver consecutively in some unknown (to me) amount of time.

If they're not on a free ride, or the driver is not on a guarantee, I think it will work.

I hear we're going to find out... February roll out nationally for a change in Power Driver requirements which looks like it will include X# of rides per week.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I've not really been able to do the PD bonus due to my normal job, so the changes won't impact me in the long run. The sad part is that I could probably have managed a 45-50 ride mark here in Dallas after some weekends, but the change to vehicle requirements will disqualify me from the new PD system as I drive a 2010. Meh.


----------

